# How many Pink Convicts can I keep?



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

How many Pink Convict cichlids can I keep in a 10 Gallon Aquarium? My uncle is giving me 2 and both of them are different sizes, I think one of them is a male and the other is a female, the male is about 3" - 4" and the smaller one (im guessing it's a female) is around 2" - 2.5", if I put them into the same tank with each other will the bigger one kill the smaller one? Are Pink Convicts easy to breed?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You should be fine as long as one is male and one female  fighting wise though a ten gal is a little small for convicts with a female and male you are going to hve 100 hundreds soon they breed like rabbits


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A 10 is a little small, but would work for the short term, if you keep the water clean through frequent water changes. The real problem is the small footprint. If it is a pair, the female will have an orange stomach area. They will probably spawn within a few weeks, then, the tank will definitely be too small. As well, you need to consider what you will do with the resulting offspring, as there isn't much demand for them, other than as feeders. They are a great fish, but very prolific.


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

Ty for giving me some info about them, I was thinking after the breed, I would bring the offsprings to big al's and get store credits or trade them for pleco foods?


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

Just putted them in today and they are showing breeding signs already.. female's thingy came out .. o_o


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

They will spawn often and from what I've heard they are great parents. The 10g is going to be way too small for anything but growing out fry and even then they will outgrow it in a few weeks. You will have hundreds of convicts before you know it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 a 10G is too small for a spawning pair.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Upgrade to a 29gallon to give the babies a fighting chance.


----------

